

Yes, You Should Eliminate Your Vacation Policy - TravisLS
http://www.businessinsider.com/yes-you-should-eliminate-your-vacation-policy-2009-12

======
pwnstigator
Vacation policies, _de facto_ , are a way of punishing "job hoppers": at most
companies, you only get a decent allotment (4+ weeks) if you've been there
forever. However, it's a reality of the modern economy that people change jobs
more frequently in previous generations, and no one considers this a bad
thing, so vacation policies are largely anachronistic.

